
Out for Blood in Silicon Valley: (Theranos Documentary Review) - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-inventor-out-for-blood-in-silicon-valley-review-a-bitter-pill-11552598086
======
wyldfire
She changed her _voice_? Wow.

